# Orlando Magic vs Philadelphia 76ers



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Im calling it Dwight Howard will get a triple double. 20+ points 10+ rebounds 100 blocks.


----------



## Dansllvn (Jan 26, 2009)

NBA? lol is that still around?


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

sure is. sadly the officals still suck.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

76ers pull off another great win with seconds left.


----------

